# Addisons Next Steps?



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

A GOOD breeder wants to know! You can't ethically keep on breeding from a line of dogs that produces something as serious as Addison's. Bad stuff can crop out seemingly out of nowhere, and you only have the feedback from the puppy owners in order to know about it. Breeding, in many ways, is a crapshoot. Your odds are better with feedback from puppy buyers!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tsays said:


> We are one test away from confirming whether Zoe has Addisons or not.
> 
> Honestly, Addisons would be a bit of a relief because it's treatable. I'm in the research phase about treatment protocols, etc., and because it was observed at an emergency vet, our regular vet still doesn't even know.
> 
> ...


Yes! Please tell her breeder. It's important for a breeder to know what is being produced as it can better inform their breeding decisions moving forward.

Fingers crossed that you get a confirmed diagnosis soon so that you can begin treatment and get back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thank you both for your help. I did speak with the breeder today and asked to please alert the other owners from our litter. I know it's not her fault, but I am glad we spoke and she was grateful to know about it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just want to say I hope Zoe does well if Addison's is your DX..........please keep posting, as your experiences will be a learning op for many.

She sure is a cutey!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you search on the forum for Addison's you will see that a number of people have experience with managing it. PoodleRick, MiniPoo and I think cmarrie have all faced the challenges of managing it relatively recently.


----------



## justaddsarah (Jan 14, 2014)

My spoo Mr. Darcy was just dx with atypical Addison's this past March although his was complicated by a dx of chronic pancreatitis as well. His littermate who Belle, owned by my mom also has a dx of typical Addison's. They came from an extremely reputable breeder who had never bred these particular lines before and after having found out about our pups has said will not use these lines together again. Belle was dx in 2015 and mine in 2016-- both are stable and lead normal lives although both my mother and I are always on high alert in case they need an extra dose of steroid-- which you will become familiar with if that is the case with yours. Hers does agility and mine does OB and is a therapy dog. We both enrolled ours in a genetics study based out of NC (I can give you his info if you're interested-- the grad student was extremely nice) and there are a couple going on out in Cali as well. I have a couple of review articles if your interested, but they're extremely detailed and scientific. Hope everything get figured out-- I feel your pain.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

*Addisons in Std Poodle study*

NC State Vet school is conducting research into Addisons and is requesting blood samples. They especially would like 'trios', affected pup, dam, and sire. Also, they'd like 10 yr old and older non-affected Poodles. 

Here's a link to detailed info about the North Carolina Vet school's Addison study

Hopefully, all breeders with affected puppies will participate. We need a good DNA test to help prevent this disease.

.


----------



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

Again, thank you all for your encouragement and information. I'm ever so grateful to have a community like this. I will keep posting-thank you for the encouragement.

Also, I'm interested in the study info so I will take a closer look at that. 

I've been soaking up all the "Addisons" info on this forum and it has truly helped me understand how to advocate for Zoe with her vets. 

We're waiting for the final results, which we should receive today, however, "just in case" the vet treated her with a dose of steroids yesterday and she's perkier than I've seen her all week. She's the sweetest, most gentle dog I've ever owned and we're anxious to have her back to her normal, adorable self. 

To complicate matters, she's also recovering from pneumonia which she got when she aspirated some vomit (no doubt from her constantly upset gut, likely the fault of Addisons). This was a blessing in disguise since it brought us to the emergency vet who identified her as a potential Addisons sufferer. 

We will probably seek an area vet who has treated Addisons and who can help us navigate this path moving forward. 

I'll let you all know when we receive official test results back.


----------



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

*Addisons Update*

Just wanted to update everyone on this thread, especially since everyone was so supportive. 

We have confirmation that Zoe has Addisons, she is responding well to steroids. We do not know whether her Addisons is typical or atypical as the lab dropped her blood sample and we apparently can't retest her since she is already on steroids, so the advice we got from the vet was "simply have her electrolytes tested every 3-6 months." 

We're obviously very unhappy with the lab, but since Zoe is responding well to the steroids, realize a 2-4x/ year test isn't an impossibility. 

I can't remember if I updated everyone, but after the advice from others here, I also notified her breeder and also urged her to tell others from Zoe's litter. Although she was supportive and disappointed in Zoe's diagnoses, I somehow doubt she will proactively contact others from Zoe's litter, which makes me sad. I wish there was a way for me to alert others. 

Anyway, thank you again to everyone who contributed great advice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If the litter was AKC registered you can look them up in the AKC's registration database and perhaps reach some of the other owners that way. I hope the breeder will do right though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How disappointing that the lab dropped the sample and couldn't perform the test properly. (((HUGS))) 

You probably found this website AddisonDogs | What Is Addison's Disease where they say with treatment a dog with Addison's should live a normal active life. They also discuss using Canadian pharmacies to lower the cost of medication and I noticed they have a support group.

In a perfect world, when you notify the breeder, they would notify the other puppy owners. I hope the breeder does follow through.


----------



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

*Zoe doing well!*

Just wanted to circle back to the many here who were so wonderful when we got Zoe's Addison's diagnosis. 

She is continuing on steroids and responding very well. She has had her electrolytes tested twice since her dx and both times she's been in normal range. 

So thank you all!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so glad to hear that Zoe is doing well.My Sailor was diagnosed as borderline Addisons when he was six months old. We used to have him retested every six months and he was always right on the edge. He did have one crisis and was given steroids when he was nine years old. He is now eleven. Our vet said he had never had a dog that tested out so close to Addisons, at such a young age, and NOT develop a full blown case. I would say we dodged the bullet with Sailor as he has had a long, healthy life. I hope that Zoe continues to have a good life, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the update! So glad Zoe is doing well!

P.S. Don't be a stranger! Post some pics!


----------



## tbarr (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad to hear that Zoe is doing well with Addison's. I also have an Addison's poodle who was diagnosed last December, so every story that I hear about another person whose dog is managing the condition successfully makes me feel more confident that my Rena will also be okay.


----------

